# Solved: Is this IBM Trusteer Rapport EULA pop up legit?



## roMack (Nov 2, 2014)

On reddit and this pops up... http://i.imgur.com/H4ms8Le.jpg

I really have no idea what it is and something just seemed odd about it. If it really is from IBM and for security I have no problem, just wondering if it could be malware. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's legit and looking at your browser it is installed; it's the icon near the address bar next to the favorites star. It's used by many financial institutions to use their services as a extra layer of protection.

Read more: http://www.trusteer.com/products/trusteer-rapport


----------

